# Wowza.So i experienced my first taste of Jinenkan with Peter Steeves tonight and...



## Mc Qoorbs (Mar 22, 2005)

wowza.Ive never taken a martial art before and this is hella complicated!I trained in a begginer class and a higher class after.Had me doing rolls on my first day yall!You can imagine how funny it must have looked for someone whos never tried to do a body roll like those attempt to do it!I learned/attempted some arm grabs.At first i watched them do it and i just smiled...but in my head i was like :idunno: lol. Thats where everything got intricately complex.Lol i looked stupid as hell trying those with absolutely NO IDEA of what i was doing.I didnt even know the proper MA stance.I felt super awkward!Lol im a big black dude and everybody in the class was Asian so u know i felt mad awkwarder(i doubt thats a word but im in a rush),but they went easy on me,they were cool.Peter is also hella cool.

WEIRDEST thing is...afterwards when i got home i felt tired.It wasnt a normal tired feeling, it was different.Im big but athletic as hell and i run a lot everyday...and i never feel this kind of tiredness.lol i guess it was my futile attempts at doing the rolls?Anyways in conclusion...im excited about the class and i want to keep learning! :asian:


----------



## bignick (Mar 22, 2005)

Glad you found a class you enjoy.  Yeah, suprising how tiring it can be.  I always think about the time when a university told my judo and jujutsu instructor that he couldn't teach a class for them anymore because judo was, "not an aerobic activity" nor was it a "lifetime physical activity"....

Well, keep us updated on your progress and how things are going..


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 22, 2005)

Absolutely, keep us apprised! Its great to hear you enjoyed yourself, and even better that you want to investigate the art more deeply, even though you found it difficult to begin with. Thank you for sharing your first experience with us. :asian:

I've never done any Jinenkan, but am very familiar with Ninjutsu rolling, and yes, its a different way than the norm. Some of the Ninjutsu stuff that my instructor incorporated into our program was fantastic for limbering me up and enhancing my agility. I think, Mc Qoorbs, that you can look forward to developing yours as well. I'll tell you, its very liberating; one day you realize, "wow, man, I can move anywhere I want, in just about any way!".
Keep it up, I look forward to hearing more of your story.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 22, 2005)

When we're not outside, my training group practices on a hardwood floor in a yoga studio.  My first time doing a backwards roll, I slammed my ankle down on the floor *hard* and limped for a few days afterwards.

Since then, I've actually gotten decent at rolling, especially after class when I'm warmed up and feeling loose.  However, I still have terrible rolls during class.  It's a combination of my personal hang-ups over looking stupid in front of people and an honest fear of that floor.  My back just stiffens up.

It's completely irrational.  I was doing beautiful rolls last night at home, and I have a hardwood floor in my house.

Oh well.  I know if I keep at it, it'll get better.  

I'm glad you liked class.  Thanks for the report.

Gambatte!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Mc Qoorbs ~

I'm glad you found a place to train!  Martial arts can wear you out all over - sometimes I feel tired to my bones after a long day, and then if I have a few classes in a row.  

One of the things I love about MA is that it challenges me mentally - including trying to figure out how to move my body in space, and how to make my body do what I am watching someone else do.  For some people, it's easy, but I've had to work at it for a while.

That's great!!  Keep us posted on how your training goes.  Do you like the studio?  (Sounds like it.)


----------



## rutherford (Mar 22, 2005)

artyon:
I got a lot of compliments on my rolls tonight.  I was quiet, and came up with a good guard.  Oh, happy me.  Perhaps talking about it helped externalize it and deal with it.

But I am going to have trouble walking tomorrow anyways.  I got twisted up a lot, and my shoulders feel great even though most of the time I hit the floor Tori used my arm to control me.

However, I've got more flexibility issues in my groin and hip areas, so they really got worked over.  I'll have to warm up and stretch out well tomorrow before my morning excercises.

Seriously fun stuff.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 24, 2005)

Great to hear! The rolls will become more natural with practice. I never had too much of a problem with them as I did cartweels and "combat" rolls and cheesey crap like that even before I started MA classes. Now I find myself rolling all the time just to practice. I was doing them on the ice this winter when I was out ice fishing. I can't wait till summer! Just make sure to be careful when getting more into dive rolls and stuff, I have seen close calls and had a few myself trying to do more than I was ready to try.

  Breakfalls is were I need to concentrate on more I think. 

  Keep us posted!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2005)

Way to go man...

 It is complicated, but you will learn it... Dont feel bad about your ukemi (rolling) skills... some of us  :lookie: have been doing this quite a while and still dont roll well.


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Mar 24, 2005)

haha yea i felt progress after the first class.i learned a lot even thought it may not look like it.

It was crazy because i was expecting to only go to the dojo and watch...but he told me to wear comfortable clothes so im like...uhhh ok lol


----------



## Peter Steeves (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks, and Congratulations

I'm very flattered to read the posts from Mc Qoorbs, and glad to hear that he's enjoying our training.

But more importantly, I'm very excited to see that he's been improving very quickly. One of the other students even mentioned it to me today after class, saying, "You can tell he practices on his own" ... "he's really getting this stuff" and other great comments were heard.

Congratulations again, Mc Qoorbs, for training hard, getting as good as you're getting, and keeping a fantastic attitude at the Dojo.

See you at your next class!


----------

